# Watering a long narrow strip 4' x 75'



## tpothen (Jun 5, 2020)

Hello all - I have a Rain Bird system through out my yard with the exception of along the side of the house and driveway, this strip is 4' x 75'. There's currently a capped 1" pipe run to the location so I want to add some water. I'm looking for options but would like to stick with Rain Bird. Is there any good spray nozzles for this or would a couple soaker hoses buried be a better choice?


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Rain Bird MPR nozzle strips are 4 foot wide and have 15-30 foot long throws.

See page 20: https://www.rainbird.com/sites/default/files/media/documents/2018-02/chart_MPRnozzles.pdf


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

I used a side center strip nozzle on my hell strip covers 5 feet wide by 30.


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

tpothen said:


> Hello all - I have a Rain Bird system through out my yard with the exception of along the side of the house and driveway, this strip is 4' x 75'. There's currently a capped 1" pipe run to the location so I want to add some water. I'm looking for options but would like to stick with Rain Bird. Is there any good spray nozzles for this or would a couple soaker hoses buried be a better choice?


Rain Bird has end/side strip nozzles in both spray and rotary. Don't make the common mistake of just running the nozzles on one side of the strip. A row on each side of the strip is the correct way to do the layout, I'd do 12.5' centers for 75' to insure head to head coverage when reduced down to 4'. They rarely reach the spec'd 15' as claimed unless pressure is high, and then you get misting. Keep the pressure in range and use an additional head to meet spacing. You'll be happy.

In my opinion, sub surface is more trouble for a 4' wide area. I would use spray bodies in that area.


----------

